# Smelt



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Bought some smelt for my P the other day. Anyone else feed smelt to their piranha?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I did a couple times, I did not like the oily residue it left on the waters surface and haven't done it since.


----------

